# metricide



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

metricide is it bad for tiger lotus plants . and for an 180 gallon how much do you poor in a week ? i do 6 pop bottle caps every 2 days is this ok ?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

180g / 50g = 3.6 caps of excel

3.6 x 5mL = 18 mL of excel

18 / 1.7 = 10.6 mL of metricide

I wouldn't say tiger lotus's are sensative at all. I've been dosing metricide at 2x the recommended dosage for quite some time, my 29 gallon even had 4x the recommended going for over 2 weeks, the Lotus thrives. Even without co2 and just metricide it thrives in the 10 gallon


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

So a bottle cap how many mls is that sorry im not good with measuring


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

either use the cap provided that tells you on the bottle how much it holds, or measure how many teaspoons of water goes into your pop bottle cap.
1 teaspoon is 5ml


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i use a medine syringe i picked up at pricemart (save on foods), fits inside an airline tube. im not sure how much the metricide cap is, i prefer to not get the stuff on my hands because i may forget to wash my hands and play with the kids. The excel cap is 5 mL as is all their standard 250 mL containers. (ie flourish trace)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

6 pop bottle caps every 2 days for a 180 is this two much


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ok now i have a syringe. so how many times a week and how many mls of metricide ? in a 180 gallon is good


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

If nevens calculations are corret i would do 11 ml's daily. From what I understand the stuff will dissapear after 24 hours so it is not worth it to do double dose for 2 days. Better to do daily, although I could be misunderstanding in that case others should be along soon.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool thanks guys


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hope this is right


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i have been doing to much then 11 ml seems so little for a 180 gallon yes no ?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I dose 2 ml in my 33 gallon so 11 sounds about right.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

i guess it is double the strenth of Excel, you could google what it sas on the excel webpage and just cut that in half. See what they recomend.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yep 1.7 times the strength to be exact, which is what i used with the dosage i recommended. Its a daily dose i gave, dont worry if you accidently go a bit over, as i said, many use a double dose or more as their daily. Start with recommended and you judge for yourself if you want to play around and risk fishies shrimpies and sensative plants.

The joys of the syringe is you can turn the filter off and apply the daily dose wherever you see brush algae starting to form. 20-30 minutes later turn on the filter and the next day that brush would be red. if there is no brush anywhere, just apply the dose in the stream of the outtake


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

11ml for a 180 does sound very low...

Either that...or I'm dosing way too high. 

90 gallon. I use a syringe and I've been dosing 22.5 CCs (which I understand is equal to ml) daily. I'm doing this right now to combat BBA so I'm overdosing on purpose. When it's gone, I'll go to a much lesser dosage. 

It's been 5 days though...and I haven't seen a difference.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I noticed when trying to get rid of bba, that its on plant leafs its better to just trim them. sharkbait, a treatment for a tank outbreak is rather different than a daily dosing to substitute co2 (or complimend).

For treatment, the sticky Public Enemy #1: Black Brush Algae and how to fight it explains just how much you need to do.

so for you it'll be 90 x 1.5 to get excel, divide by 1.7 to convert to metricide = 80 mL. Sounds about right as i was doing 26 mL to treat my outbreak in my 29 gallon when i first got the metricide.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

So at least I wasn't overdosing. lol. This is the first time I'm using metricide and I heard it was much stronger. So 80ml to treat the BBA outbreak (mostly on my driftwood - tried scraping it off, but it's a real pain). And that's for 14 days max.

I assume my 22.5 ml was my daily dose?

This is why I'm an art teacher, not a math teacher


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

10.6 mL daily dose, but to be honest many still double dose, as long as you dont have excel sensitive plants


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

well what do most people recommend


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I do 5ml/day on my 60 gallon and 55 gallon~ Not sure what everyone does, but that's what I do~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> 180g / 50g = 3.6 caps of excel
> 
> 3.6 x 5mL = 18 mL of excel
> 
> 18 / 1.7 = 10.6 mL of metricide


That's a very good reference for people to know the exact strength ow how much stronger metricide is compared to excel!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> well what do most people recommend


I will only recommend the excel dosage to people, its up to them if they want to go more. Reason i do this is because even excel sensative plants sometimes survive at this dosage, and your live stock will be safe. When you go above the recommended, your water parameters, stability of the tank and plant/livestock could be affected i dont want the blame  Thats why there are so many warnings in the BBA thread


----------

